# Sailing simulation software - sail shapes and wind direction



## cspear (Jun 21, 2012)

I am looking for a decent sail simulation software program. It has to provide more than basic options. I want to play with sail shapes, wind direction and velocity. The only things I have found online are so basic as to be unusable. I want to adjust luff, leach, foot tensions, mast position, etc. 

Are there any good books available too?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

North U trim and tactics. I have the book but they do offer a DVD/CD ROM as well. 
It's not exciting, but it's spot on. 

Not a simulator, good luck finding that one.


----------



## justflie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sailing simulator 5 is pretty good. I'm not sure if it's as detailed as you require but you can change wind velocity (speed and direction) and you can alter tension on the secondary sail controls (vang, cunningham, etc). And it's pretty fun to boot!


----------



## Murph (Jun 24, 2012)

Sail Sim 5....just checked out the demo....looks SUHWEEET. Thanks Justflie....or should we call you GAMEFLIE?

This is exactly why I log on to this site.....I learn cool stuff every day.

Word


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I've used Virtual Sailor Virtual Sailor - Virtual Sailing Simulator and found it fun. You can change just about anything: current, tides, wind, day, night, weather. It also lets you select your choice of boat. Even tugs and subs.


----------



## justflie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweet. Glad to help. It's been pretty fun playing this game. It's also really cheap on Amazon. I just downloaded it from there. It's maybe $30 for the super deluxe version. There's also multiplayer aspect but haven't explored that at all. I use it for rainy days when I cant go sailing.


----------



## cspear (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I ordered a used copy of the North U trim book on Amazon for $32. I am sure that it will help. I also checked out the demos for Sail Simulator 5 and Virtual Sailor. They look fun. This is all great!


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

What you have to do no is lick your finger, stick it in the air and hope for the best!


----------

